# Excited!!!!!



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Todays the day! 

Really need to decide on a name now, calling him Runty might give him a complexion. 

Umber I'll try and grab Lily for you whilst I'm there!


*waits for OH to get home to drive me*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I do think that Runty would give him a major complexion. Surely we could all come up with a suitable name for him? Look out Lily!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Todays the day!
> 
> Really need to decide on a name now, calling him Runty might give him a complexion.
> 
> ...


LOL Lily is hidden as are all the buns


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

good luck kammie!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> good luck kammie!


She's going to need it as she may get scared when she see's me lol i was out all night on the p1ss and i look and feel rough!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

frags said:


> She's going to need it as she may get scared when she see's me lol i was out all night on the p1ss and i look and feel rough!


I look rough too but wasn't out on the p1ss all night - I was just up the entire night. Couldn't sleep. Ack.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhhh Kammie if you grab me Lilly Ill love you forever!!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

umber said:


> Ahhhh Kammie if you grab me Lilly Ill love you forever!!!!


I tried Umber but Frags never took her eyes off me long enough. 

On the way home we settled on calling him Dylan or Dill for short. He's such a sweet thing, still so tiny could probably sit on one hand. Gave him 10 mins in the puppy pen when we got home just to have some fresh air and look around, he's now settled in the second shed for the night.

First picture of him in his new home!









And his temporary bed till he's neutered and bonded with the girls.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww he looks so cute and tiny and just adorabllleeeee! Thank you for trying Kammie hmmmm need to come up with another plan!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

omg he is soooo tiny  so cute


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:001_wub: hes tiny!!! name suites him! my first bun was Dillan, i think it was a girl in the end.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie be careful with him on the grass  he hasnt had it before 

Was lovely to meet you and your partner, after you had gone i realised i didnt invite you in or offered you a drink 

I still think your naughty for the money!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He only had a quick 10 mins to strech his legs after the car ride, he was more interested in trying to fit his tiny head through the bars than eating any grass. I'll do the same as with George just give him a little bit each day once he's had a couple of days to settle properly. 

Just had a little peek at him when I went to shut the girls in for the night, eaten some of his food and was sprawled on the hay. 

I would have felt bad taking him for nothing and it was for Nutmeg!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I tried Umber but Frags never took her eyes off me long enough.
> 
> On the way home we settled on calling him Dylan or Dill for short. He's such a sweet thing, still so tiny could probably sit on one hand. Gave him 10 mins in the puppy pen when we got home just to have some fresh air and look around, he's now settled in the second shed for the night.
> 
> ...


Yay Dylon  thats one I suggested 

He is gorgeous! Shame you couldnt steal the others tho!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> He only had a quick 10 mins to strech his legs after the car ride, he was more interested in trying to fit his tiny head through the bars than eating any grass. I'll do the same as with George just give him a little bit each day once he's had a couple of days to settle properly.
> 
> Just had a little peek at him when I went to shut the girls in for the night, eaten some of his food and was sprawled on the hay.
> 
> I would have felt bad taking him for nothing and it was for Nutmeg!


Awwww im so glad he has settled ok, im sooo pleased he is with you.

Normally i would tell people what they have had but i was soo hung over 

He has eaten carrots but not had greens yet  I didnt give you a care sheet as it would have been like giving an eskimo some snow lol i knew that you was experienced enough


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I still can't get over how small he is, his back feet are the same size as my thumb and I had to try and see yes he can sit on one hand quite happily. 

He'll start getting bits of kale from tomorrow I think, he's quite happy this morning and had a little run on the grass again. Its the cutest thing ever seeing a baby binky all over the place.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

now you just need to change you sig


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> now you just need to change you sig


Indeed I do. Need to add the little guy.

He was a terror this afternoon. Put him in the puppy pen again for an hour whilst I was out there to keep an eye on him and he managed to fit through the bars and get out. I had to stand right next to him to make sure he wouldn't keep trying in case he got stuck. I'm frightened to leave him in the fox proof run whilst I'm at work now as the bars are the same distance apart so he'll just get out and foxes will get him. Untill he gets a bit bigger it looks like he'll have to stay caged when I can't watch him.

I let him meet Daisy for a couple of mins as well, I trust Daisy and know she couldn't hurt a fly so put her in the run with Dylan for a few mins. Little sod chased poor Daisy around even though he's half the size and Daisy just lowered her head to submiss to him and proceeded to get her head cleaned by him. Wait till he meets Rosie in a few weeks then he'll be put in his place.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ha ha ha i knew he had a naughty glint in his eyes!!

Im loving hearing about him


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww so glad he's with you now Kammie! He sounds like a right handful, can't believe how teeny tiny he is!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Caught in the act!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope your not getting bored of these pictures!

Size compared to George.









Meercat!









Ignore the state of my garden we're in the process of doing it up and its a mess at the moment.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Awwww bless him he looks so tiny compared to George lol

Il never get sick of seeing him


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

When George or Ember go near him he follows them around from the other side of the run.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Just a little warning, keep an eye when the others are there near as thats the same run Jack was in when dexter bit his nose off  

He wants to play with them.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I'm not taking my eyes off him at the moment. I looked away for 2 seconds earlier and he squeezed out of the run, had to chase him round the garden with George and Ember loose too lol. Think I'll be going to [email protected] tonight to see if I can get a temporary run from there that he can't fit through the bars of.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Yeah I'm not taking my eyes off him at the moment. I looked away for 2 seconds earlier and he squeezed out of the run, had to chase him round the garden with George and Ember loose too lol. Think I'll be going to [email protected] tonight to see if I can get a temporary run from there that he can't fit through the bars of.


PMSL omg im chuckling!!! He is such a naughty bum i knew he would be a character, he survived death twice in a way and is now going to live life to the FULL, poor you Kammie lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> PMSL omg im chuckling!!! He is such a naughty bum i knew he would be a character, he survived death twice in a way and is now going to live life to the FULL, poor you Kammie lol


I can just imagine him being a little git when his hormones kick in. I wouldn't mind him having a good run in the garden but he's so small I'm frightened I'll lose him under all the rubbish or behind a shed.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Yeah I'm not taking my eyes off him at the moment. I looked away for 2 seconds earlier and he squeezed out of the run, had to chase him round the garden with George and Ember loose too lol


pmsl what a cheeky little git :lol:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe we should call him Houdini instead of Dylan!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Maybe we should call him Houdini instead of Dylan!


:lol: I love it, i love dylan too, but i am biased :lol:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: I love it, i love dylan too, but i am biased :lol:


Dylan-Houdini. Double barrel his name.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Dylan-Houdini. Double barrel his name.


awwww thats so sweet, its perfect  :001_wub:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lol that suits him well


----------

